# American dogs titling in KNPV?



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

merry Christmas all!

I was givin a cool book on schutzhund by my cousin for xmas. it has a brief section on the other dogsports and it got me thinking.

From what i know of KNPV the trials are only held in holland. KNPV is strictly a dutch sport, with no trials ever taking place outstide of Holland but i was wondering if any one has ever titled an american bred and american trained dog in KNPV? 

what about just American bred dogs training in europe and then titling in KNPV?


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Chris,

My ex, Dianne SanLorenzo titled a DS female "Sonja" in 1998 in Holland. Sonja was imported from Holland as a green dog meaning that she knew quite a bit about the KNPV excercises. We finshed her training here in the USA and got her PH1 ""met lof""title at the club ""Nieuwe Westerkwartier"" in Amsterdam

At the same day that Sonja got her PH1 "met lof""title our American bred Malinois ""Hiede von Christel"" got her PH1 ""met lof"" title at the same club in Holland. Hiede was send to Holland as a young dog and was handled by the daughter of Nico Poen, Mandy.

More dogs have been send to Holland from the States after that and got their KNPV title(s).

I don't know for sure if it is still possible for non-Dutch people to become a full KNPV member and title a dog for a KNPV certificate.

Merry Xmas to everybody and a happy New year.


Rik Wolterbeek,


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*The secret is out.*

Want a KNPV title ?

No problem.

Just marry a nice Dutchman with ten or fifteen
years in the suit.......

Merry Christmas, Rik.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Heyy Rik, also on the board?

*personal note to Rik* Dick zegt dat deze pinda jou als pinda de groetjes moet doen, btw moest ik ook doen van papa als we je spraken. We hadden het vanavond nog over Sorbo die hij van jou gekocht heeft. We zijn waarschijnlijk in VA oktober 2010, dan real life bijkletsen?

There are some full European members (in Belgium, Germany, Israel, Servie) I know that titled a dog. Outside of the Netherlands there are only 2 traininggroups have their recognision, 1 in Germany and 1 in Curacou. None other as far as I know.​


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Rik,

How are you? long time since I saw you in this neck of the woods...


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Selena,

I am on the Board already for a while, never feel like responding to anything I read, too much BS....
I certainly will try to make it when you guys come over to the States. I will email you guys one of these days about that.
I don't remember the dog I sold to your dad, but that is just me, getting more and more "senior moments"".............

Happy Holidays, 
Rik,
[email protected]


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> I don't remember the dog I sold to your dad, but that is just me, getting more and more "senior moments"".............


You know this quote will be a perfect teasing moment for a certain Amsterdammer we both know, right :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

This dog was bred here In the USA and sent to Holland as a Pup, Titled in KNPV and sent back to the US.

Titled here in PSA, Iron Dog, AKC Obedience, SDA, and Schutzhund as well as winning other PP and hard hitting contests.

Vito:
PH1, CGC, IDT-3, PSA 1-open, CD, P1, PD2 Obedience, Sch A

Bred by Risen Star Kennels US, owned here by Rebecca Mosenthal.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there any video of vito out there, always wanted to see him work.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Is there any video of vito out there, always wanted to see him work.


Real Application when the shit is on the Line! :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxK-cbdu1z0


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Saw that one many moons ago, it's as impressive now as it was then


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Real Application when the shit is on the Line! :razz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxK-cbdu1z0


 
hey Kyle what kind of crappy training is that ? One beer are you kidding me \\/ I need a six pack.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> hey Kyle what kind of crappy training is that ? One beer are you kidding me \\/ I need a six pack.


You know that dog would have brought back a 6 pack if he could get his mouth around it. :razz:


----------

